# Aqarium filter wont pump



## TheRummy (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a tetra pf10 filter and its been working fine for a few weeks now its not pumping water.
I took the motor out of the bottom and put the intake tube derectly in and i can see the propellor spinning really fast like it should. When i put the whole thing together i hear it spinning but its not pumping water. If i wiggle the intake tube some times i can get it to pump,but no more than for a minute or two and then it goes down and all i hear is it spinning.
I'v cleaned everything,at first i though my sand was clogging it but after recleaning it and running it in pure water it still does it.
I cant afford a new filter please help!!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Have you tried filling the filter up with water before plugging it back in?
Also, might want to make sure the impeller is seated correctly. The impeller should not make much noise, maybe it Is rubbing against something.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

it sounds like there is a problem with some buildup or the prop not being seated correctly. some other people have had the very same issue and even just a small amount of slime will effect your prop's functionality. if i were you i would take it all apart and clean it real nice with some tap water and then let it dry then wipe it with a dry towel and then put it back together then you should be golden. if that doesnt help anything we can come up with another solution for ya. Money


----------



## TheRummy (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah did all of that several times. I'v figured out if i push down on the tube it will work.....so i tried to ductape it down and the water washed the tape off and then i put a bottle of BB's on it and that didnt work either.
(whole time my cousins looking at me like im nuts)
But anyway aslong as i keep pressing it down it works fine....but i cant stand around pressing it down all day =/
Heeeeeelp,lol


----------



## TheRummy (Sep 17, 2009)

and then when i'm not pushing it down after a bit it will make a grinding noise,stop pumping then maybe it will start going again without me pushing it


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

The intake usually has a section that holds the impeller in place. Try loading the impeller into the intake, then dropping it down into the filter, instead or dropping the impeller down in the filter hole.
Sounds like the impeller is not seating properly into the intake.


----------



## TheRummy (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah mine doesnt have that i dont think.
I'm going to try and take it back i think. Might possibly try a biowheel instead?


----------

